# APTuning/APR Oktoberfest Sale!!! Pricing good till Oct. 30th!!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

APTuning is pleased to present APR's second sale of 2010! Just in time for the summer, take advantage of these great specials in preparation to hit the track, shows or strip. 

APR's entire product line is on sale from ECU Upgrades to Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems. 


*ECU Upgrade Sale:* 
- All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203 
- All 1.8T - $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103 
- All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599 
- All Porsche, Audi R8, S6 V10, RS6 and exotics are 10% off! 


*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:* 
- Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance 
- 91 Octane Performance 
- 93 Octane Performance 
- 100 Octane Performance 
- Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output 

*Also Included:* 
- Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes 
- Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected 
- Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected 

* 
Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!* 

*APR Hardware Sale:* 
- Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off! 
- APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off! 
- APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off! 
- APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off! 
- APR Bipipe 15% Off! 
- APR R1 Diverter Valve 15%! 
- All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off! 
- Free Shipping on all DXD Clutch and Flywheel Kits 
- Free Shipping on all APR/Brembo Brake Packages


----------

